# Label software for Mac



## J_D (Feb 12, 2013)

I used to use an Avery template for Mac, but since the hard drive crashed I no longer have it and Avery no longer has it available. They won't have a new one out for a couple more months. I use the Pages app on an iPad to create my labels, but I wondering what other people use for software or a Office for Mac template to be able to print the labels.


----------



## GreginND (Feb 12, 2013)

Actually I use Pages as well. I have used Keynote to do easy graphic layout with text and simply saved it as a picture (screen shot), cropped to my desire label size and put that into pages in a 4-label per page format.

I like the ease of graphics layering in pages and keynote.

By the way, you can get the avery templates for Word and open it in pages.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 12, 2013)

Avery has a free online label maker that works great. Office for Mac also has a nice Avery label template in Word. online labels dot com has an online label maker. Free if you purchase labels or you can purchase a subscription.


----------



## J_D (Feb 12, 2013)

GreginND said:


> Actually I use Pages as well. I have used Keynote to do easy graphic layout with text and simply saved it as a picture (screen shot), cropped to my desire label size and put that into pages in a 4-label per page format.
> 
> I like the ease of graphics layering in pages and keynote.
> 
> By the way, you can get the avery templates for Word and open it in pages.



Are using Pages on the Mac or iPad?
From what I'm finding Pages on the computer must have more options than the iPad app.


----------



## GreginND (Feb 12, 2013)

J_D said:


> Are using Pages on the Mac or iPad?
> From what I'm finding Pages on the computer must have more options than the iPad app.



Definitely on the mac. Pages and Keynote for iPad is limited. I wish Apple would add more features. I know memory constraints prevent some, but still.


----------

